# Drain tube removal by another physician.



## Coder85 (Jan 22, 2016)

How would I code for this when the  patient did not want to drive 5 hours to the physician that performed the surgery and inserted the tube and, instead, decided to do it locally. 

What CPT should I use and ICD-10-Code?

Please advice.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 22, 2016)

Since it's normally included in the surgical package I think you would need to bill the CPT of the initial surgery and use modifier 55 to indicate your physician did the post-op portion. Also the original surgeon would have to rebill with the Pre-op and inter-operative component


----------



## Coder85 (Jan 26, 2016)

CodingKing said:


> Since it's normally included in the surgical package I think you would need to bill the CPT of the initial surgery and use modifier 55 to indicate your physician did the post-op portion. Also the original surgeon would have to rebill with the Pre-op and inter-operative component



Thank You!


----------

